# A Paru Update



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

With all the recent discussion about problems with the Paru Slavaticus I thought I might share some pictures and specifics to how I am keeping my group. I have a 1.2 group that I received in the first shipment that have done really well. I currently have four tads (that I can see) coloring up nicely and if all goes well they will be out in a couple weeks. 

I keep them in what is approximately a 37gal column tank with a few pieces of manzanita and a cork background. I have an inch vent across the entire front of their viv (using window screen/frame) and three 1.5 inch circle vents across the back, no fans but this set up seems to always stay clear. I mist every morning and every evening about 5 days of the week and feed a mix of hydei, bean beetles, termites, melanos, springs, and isos and use the Repashy suite as directed. I keep the temps in that particular frog room at 73 and their tank is usually around 74 with the lights on and 71 when they are not.

My group is extremely bold but as Mark P stated, they are very aware of what is going on around them. I can always see all three and have one that seems to be much more jumpy than the other two. Here are some pics!














































female (the jumpy one)









female









male


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you for the update, no fan but you have a lot of ventilation going. I keep my frog room at 70, I may raise up the temp a little to match yours, pretty much I got the same parameters then you. If I may ask, where do you get your termites? I was looking for another source of food for the frogs. My frogs were very bold as well, except for a few of the group, but now seams after a few months that they sort of established territory in the tank, I have no calling yet tho. I have 2 I find in the same broom leaf every morning and then 1 goes on his own, I see no fighting at all, that same broom also has another frog in there, I have 4 brooms very close, 3 of them have very large leaves but 3 frogs go always to sleep in the same broom, then I have the opposite side 2 more large broom and 2 more frogs go to sleep in 1 of them and th last one always stay at the bottom. I do find that the frogs are very aware and they look at me every time I go near the tank, a few hide fast and the other just freeze their activity and sort of keep an eye on me, every time I want to observe them I kind of sneak in the room almost crawling, lol. 
Thanks for the update, anyone else having success and got tads going? Would love more people to share their result.
Alberto


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job, glad to hear you're having so much success. I'm waiting on a female from someone and then I'll be right behind you 

Is anyone out there having success with 2 males in the same tank?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> Is anyone out there having success with 2 males in the same tank?


I did with San Lorenzos, 2.1 in a 65gal aquarium


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I did with San Lorenzos, 2.1 in a 65gal aquarium


Good to hear, I'm hoping to do 2.2 in an 80.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

thedude said:


> Is anyone out there having success with 2 males in the same tank?


I know Scott has at least 3 males in his tank, the third is unknown.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

A&MGecko said:


> Thank you for the update, no fan but you have a lot of ventilation going. I keep my frog room at 70, I may raise up the temp a little to match yours, pretty much I got the same parameters then you. If I may ask, where do you get your termites? I was looking for another source of food for the frogs. My frogs were very bold as well, except for a few of the group, but now seams after a few months that they sort of established territory in the tank, I have no calling yet tho. I have 2 I find in the same broom leaf every morning and then 1 goes on his own, I see no fighting at all, that same broom also has another frog in there, I have 4 brooms very close, 3 of them have very large leaves but 3 frogs go always to sleep in the same broom, then I have the opposite side 2 more large broom and 2 more frogs go to sleep in 1 of them and th last one always stay at the bottom. I do find that the frogs are very aware and they look at me every time I go near the tank, a few hide fast and the other just freeze their activity and sort of keep an eye on me, every time I want to observe them I kind of sneak in the room almost crawling, lol.
> Thanks for the update, anyone else having success and got tads going? Would love more people to share their result.
> Alberto


I get the termites from a vendor who is not on here much anymore, I sent you a pm.



thedude said:


> Nice job, glad to hear you're having so much success. I'm waiting on a female from someone and then I'll be right behind you
> 
> Is anyone out there having success with 2 males in the same tank?


Jake had two males in a temp tub for a while with no issues (or at least not that he mentioned). Good luck once you get your female! I had eggs within a week when I added the male to the group!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I know Scott has at least 3 males in his tank, the third is unknown.


Er meant to say fourth.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am glad people are having success. I personelly believe the first groups will do better, than the rest. Less stress and probably the bigger and stronger ones were picked and shipped first. My reasoning is they were the first ones ready for the trip. Supply and demand. Collection was made of the bigger and brighter specimens first. Just my opinion, and mine alone. 
I am glad everyone is comparing notes so all can succeed. I will own them some day.

Daryl


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its great to hear about your success. post some pics of your tads


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

daryl34 said:


> I am glad people are having success. I personelly believe the first groups will do better, than the rest. Less stress and probably the bigger and stronger ones were picked and shipped first. My reasoning is they were the first ones ready for the trip. Supply and demand. Collection was made of the bigger and brighter specimens first. Just my opinion, and mine alone.
> I am glad everyone is comparing notes so all can succeed. I will own them some day.
> 
> Daryl


Interesting thoughts.. I have not seen any others in person since the first shipment, but from the pictures I have seen they look about the same size and in great shape. I think that the tendency for them to stress super easily (due to their observant nature/ aggression towards unwanted vivmates) has played a big factor in some of the recent discussions. Has there been a greater loss of the most recent import as opposed to the first?



whitethumb said:


> its great to hear about your success. post some pics of your tads


I have two with front legs so I'm hoping for pics of them coming out of the broms soon!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

daryl34 said:


> I am glad people are having success. I personelly believe the first groups will do better, than the rest. Less stress and probably the bigger and stronger ones were picked and shipped first. My reasoning is they were the first ones ready for the trip. Supply and demand. Collection was made of the bigger and brighter specimens first. Just my opinion, and mine alone.
> I am glad everyone is comparing notes so all can succeed. I will own them some day.
> 
> Daryl


Not likely. The shipments were months apart, it is much more likely that the first frogs that were ready were just that, the first frogs out of the broms and ready. Since these are being farmed in situ in Equador, they can have a constant supply of them ready every 6 months theoretically. There is no reason to think the shipments are going to go downhill.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

The first round of little ones started to venture out of the water over the last couple days. I am really excited because one came out red, unlike any of the parents! This was the best shot I could get as they are quick to take a dive as soon as I take the lid off. So far I have spotted a yellow one (like the Jumpy female), and orange (like dad), and this one (picture should expand). Some crazy variability from these guys and it's only the first three!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> The first round of little ones started to venture out of the water over the last couple days. I am really excited because one came out red, unlike any of the parents! This was the best shot I could get as they are quick to take a dive as soon as I take the lid off. So far I have spotted a yellow one (like the Jumpy female), and orange (like dad), and this one (picture should expand). Some crazy variability from these guys and it's only the first three!



Nice job man! What size are they in relation to newly morphed pumilio?

I wonder what crazy non scientific, lacking in evidence, explanation you're gonna get from Rich as to why you got a red froglet


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

they look great keep us updated.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats just awesome, how many froglets did you get from this clutch? 



Tuckinrim8 said:


>


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Outstanding! Of all the pictures shared of the 'paru', I was bummed that nobody received or posted any that looked like the one on WIKIRI's site with a red body and black legs. Looks like we may have our first one! If it continues to color up as such it will be, IMO...THE toughest looking frog in the hobby! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations, your paru are beautiful! In your opinion, how many ventilation holes of the same size (1,5 inch) I need for 12 inch. I have a hole of the same size on my Exo Terra, but the fog is remarkable. Regards


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

thedude said:


> Nice job man! What size are they in relation to newly morphed pumilio?
> 
> I wonder what crazy non scientific, lacking in evidence, explanation you're gonna get from Rich as to why you got a red froglet


Thanks! They are not quite as small as pumilio, but they are much smaller than my Histos. We will see if they start coming out bigger as the adults get a little older! 



Manuran said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you Chuck!



FrogNick said:


> they look great keep us updated.


More pics to come, day off and a freshly charged battery for my camera!



whitethumb said:


> thats just awesome, how many froglets did you get from this clutch?


So far I have found three!



randommind said:


> Outstanding! Of all the pictures shared of the 'paru', I was bummed that nobody received or posted any that looked like the one on WIKIRI's site with a red body and black legs. Looks like we may have our first one! If it continues to color up as such it will be, IMO...THE toughest looking frog in the hobby!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


When I read your post it brought a smile to my face... I can only hope it looks like the frog you mentioned! Its funny because that particular frog is what got me to jump on getting a group of Paru! 



rigel10 said:


> Congratulations, your paru are beautiful! In your opinion, how many ventilation holes of the same size (1,5 inch) I need for 12 inch. I have a hole of the same size on my Exo Terra, but the fog is remarkable. Regards


Thank you! It would depend on what type of frogs you are keeping, your lighting, and if you have a vent up front. Exos are already vented below the door so I would probably go with one whole without knowing anymore details on your Viv. Glass is cheap (especially that size) get one cut with no holes, one hole, and two; and see which gives you your desired level of humidity.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Great looking frogs, I'm just waiting until they are below $250.

D


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i went to their website and i couldn't see any viewable pics. maybe flickr was down? could you post a pic of the frog or post a link to the pic? thanks



Tuckinrim8 said:


> When I read your post it brought a smile to my face... I can only hope it looks like the frog you mentioned! Its funny because that particular frog is what got me to jump on getting a group of Paru!


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Just outstanding job. Thumbs up.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

randommind said:


> Outstanding! Of all the pictures shared of the 'paru', I was bummed that nobody received or posted any that looked like the one on WIKIRI's site with a red body and black legs. Looks like we may have our first one! If it continues to color up as such it will be, IMO...THE toughest looking frog in the hobby!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


The one on their site that has the red spots and black legs is more than likely from a different population from near Quito. Most likely a future import


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dendroguy said:


> Great looking frogs, I'm just waiting until they are below $250.
> 
> D


Good luck with that.. 



thedude said:


> The one on their site that has the red spots and black legs is more than likely from a different population from near Quito. Most likely a future import


I dont know about that..
"This reserve —(Otokiki) - managed by Foundation Otonga, a non-profit Ecuadorian research and conservation organization is home to four of the species currently managed by Wikiri: Dendrobates (Oophaga) sylvaticus (morph Paru), Agalychnis spurrelli, Cruziohyla calcarifer, and Hypsiboas picturatus."

Seems odd to me that they only posted pictures of the four species listed above on their site, why would they throw a random frog of different morph with no mention of it not being Paru?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

whitethumb said:


> i went to their website and i couldn't see any viewable pics. maybe flickr was down? could you post a pic of the frog or post a link to the pic? thanks


Wikiri Selva Viva - Ceratophrys stolzmanni




The lil' ones are starting to explore, and I was finally able to catch crappy pictures of two of them! More to come..


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Wikiri Selva Viva - Ceratophrys stolzmanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be picking those up tomorrow night Chris!  I wish. lol


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

ilovejaden said:


> Ill be picking those up tomorrow night Chris!  I wish. lol


No but I do have some similar frogs that will be ready for you soon!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> No but I do have some similar frogs that will be ready for you soon!


No rush bro. I know you got me covered. Lol. You back in town? Might be out there this Sunday. Should powwow.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

thedude said:


> Nice job man! What size are they in relation to newly morphed pumilio?


Here is a size reference with one in a film can. That's mom's head that is out of focus...


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Super awesome work, I am so jealous, non of mine is even calling yet, lol.
Alberto


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the update, thats awesome.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I dont know about that..
> "This reserve —(Otokiki) - managed by Foundation Otonga, a non-profit Ecuadorian research and conservation organization is home to four of the species currently managed by Wikiri: Dendrobates (Oophaga) sylvaticus (morph Paru), Agalychnis spurrelli, Cruziohyla calcarifer, and Hypsiboas picturatus."
> 
> Seems odd to me that they only posted pictures of the four species listed above on their site, why would they throw a random frog of different morph with no mention of it not being Paru?


Well the Paru are a natural integration between San Lorenzo and Lita (I've also seen Paru called Alto Tambo and Durango) and neither of those look anything like the red frog. It does however look exactly like the frogs that came in from Europe a few years ago named Puerto Quito. Also, in all the different references to the Paru that have been made online with pictures posted, that one never is. Seems weird since that is an amazing looking frog.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I do not mean to hijack your thread, I think is better if we all keep the Paru updates to one thread, to my surprise I got eggs from my Paru, I never herd any calling at all, I may have a ready female but not a male yet, I suspect these are not going to be good eggs. Just to ask, how loud is your male call? I mean I spend hours in my frog room and never herd 1 call from these animals, I be very very surprised if the eggs are good.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

A&MGecko said:


> I do not mean to hijack your thread, I think is better if we all keep the Paru updates to one thread, to my surprise I got eggs from my Paru, I never herd any calling at all, I may have a ready female but not a male yet, I suspect these are not going to be good eggs. Just to ask, how loud is your male call? I mean I spend hours in my frog room and never herd 1 call from these animals, I be very very surprised if the eggs are good.


Nice job either way! Mine are really quiet. I wouldn't be surprised if you had a male.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

A&MGecko said:


> I do not mean to hijack your thread, I think is better if we all keep the Paru updates to one thread, to my surprise I got eggs from my Paru, I never herd any calling at all, I may have a ready female but not a male yet, I suspect these are not going to be good eggs. Just to ask, how loud is your male call? I mean I spend hours in my frog room and never herd 1 call from these animals, I be very very surprised if the eggs are good.


My male is pretty loud although he didn't start that way. He used to squack and only recently started calling more like a Pumilio call. Congrats on the eggs, did they develop?



Here are some updated pics of the three from the first round. All three seem to be keeping their color so far! The orange one in the last pic seems to be getting a blue hue to it's legs which i'm pretty excited about!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome pictures bro. Still do not do these guys the justice they deserve though.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

> My male is pretty loud although he didn't start that way. He used to squack and only recently started calling more like a Pumilio call. Congrats on the eggs, did they develop?


Dam, well, I did ear a "squack" a few times I couldn't understand what it was, it sounds really funny and it caught me by surprised a few time while I was working in the frog room, but was just one laud single "squack" so I didn't make anything of it, I am pretty sure this is the man, lol.








And this one should be the gal, these 2 guys have been hanging around, sort of.








And as final good news I think the 4 eggs may be good, they so small, maybe even smaller then my tiny pumilios, but looks like I see tails developing, finger crossed.
Alberto


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well I was finally able to snag one of the three juvies today...I am pretty excited because this frog is really red and nothing like any of the adults! When I catch the other two ill post pictures of them as well.
I also spotted the yellow female transporting yesterday and snapped a couple good shots of her in the act. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Got a decent picture of the yellow juvie this morning...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats just awesome, thanks for the update.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

those are absolutely amazing!!!!!!1


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice. I am not sure whats happening with mine, they laid another clutch of 7 eggs which are turning into tads now, they look all good, I am not sure if they are feeding the others from the previous clutch tho or those are gone, but with my surprise I found another clutch today, 6 more eggs, is this all possible? Can they feed tads and keep on laying eggs at the same time?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! A&M I tried to respond to your message and could not send a reply (something about your username). Congrats on your recent eggs discoveries! My group had not laid eggs to be fertilized (at least not that I noticed) while they have had tads in the water. Who knows though.. Maybe you got lucky and yours decided to start a fresh round while taking care of the old ones! Sounds like someone needs to get a good flashlight and start looking for froglets! Keep us updated! 

Chris


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Thanks guys! A&M I tried to respond to your message and could not send a reply (something about your username). Congrats on your recent eggs discoveries! My group had not laid eggs to be fertilized (at least not that I noticed) while they have had tads in the water. Who knows though.. Maybe you got lucky and yours decided to start a fresh round while taking care of the old ones! Sounds like someone needs to get a good flashlight and start looking for froglets! Keep us updated!
> Chris


Believe me I have a led flash light and also with a red laser looking option, but I can't look in the back of the bromiliads unless I tear them off, lol, I hope they are taking care of them there, in the front side I do not see anything, maybe they lost the first clutch and restarted a new one, but I now have 2 clutches less then 1 week a part from each other. Wish me luck. It seams too many eggs coming up, 7 and 6, wow, if they care for all those is 13 froglets, lol, I wish. The tank I have them in is big and got lots of big brooms, they could raise them all if they can, worried a bit about the female tho if that happens, she very huge and fat now, so no worries yet, plenty of food for her.
PS: not sure what is the problem about the PM, I had no problem PMing you. From what you telling me tho, I think first clutch didn't make it, I don't think they would have laid more and feeding the others, but you never know, I keep the updates coming here.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

A&MGecko said:


> Very nice. I am not sure whats happening with mine, they laid another clutch of 7 eggs which are turning into tads now, they look all good, I am not sure if they are feeding the others from the previous clutch tho or those are gone, but with my surprise I found another clutch today, 6 more eggs, is this all possible? Can they feed tads and keep on laying eggs at the same time?


My mancreek pumilio female once transported a clutch of eggs, and then 2 weeks later laid 20+ fertile eggs in a week. I have no idea why, but I ended up giving some extra tadpoles away to another frogger to try to raise them using pumilio surrogates. Sometimes I think obligates lay too many eggs... if they just lay one clutch of 10-12, eggs I have never heard of them actually raising double digits in a single round. 

That's awesome to see the variability in the offspring's colors, great work!
Bryan


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> My mancreek pumilio female once transported a clutch of eggs, and then 2 weeks later laid 20+ fertile eggs in a week. I have no idea why, but I ended up giving some extra tadpoles away to another frogger to try to raise them using pumilio surrogates. Sometimes I think obligates lay too many eggs... if they just lay one clutch of 10-12, eggs I have never heard of them actually raising double digits in a single round.
> Bryan


Well, as of now I do not recall this problem happening with any of my other pumilios but I have a group of almirante that are breeding absolutely great, I may give it a try and see if those can help out raising some. I am not sure if anyone knows what are the best pumilio to use for surrogates on sylvatica tads. I may have to get a new group of animals just to use this way if I keep on getting eggs like this.
Alberto


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Got this shot last night! Both females have now transported tads in the last two weeks! I am feeling pretty good about adding a bunch of extra film cans a few days ago because 5 of the 6 tads on her back are in them! I've gotten pretty good about keeping broms alive, but NOTHING beats a film can!


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Great job, I think I am still missing something in my set up, getting eggs but I don't think the parents are doing their job, trying to figure out whats missing.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A&MGecko said:


> Great job, I think I am still missing something in my set up, getting eggs but I don't think the parents are doing their job, trying to figure out whats missing.


I had San Lorenzos lay almost 6 months worth of infertile eggs until getting froglets, without changing anything.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> I had San Lorenzos lay almost 6 months worth of infertile eggs until getting froglets, without changing anything.


Thanks Chris, this made me feel a lot better, I am going banana thinking of what else I can do , my parameters are very similar to what "tuck" is doing, I want to ask to "tuck" (I am using his user name because you are both Chris I see, lol) which kind of vitamins and calcium are you using and how often you use one or the other, I will just buy the same so I will feel completely sure I am doing right in my part and sometimes some animals just take more time, 
Alberto


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Also for ChrisK, if I remember well, you also have a group of Paru, can you share how yours are doing? Any success yet at your end?
Alberto


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

A&MGecko said:


> Thanks Chris, this made me feel a lot better, I am going banana thinking of what else I can do , my parameters are very similar to what "tuck" is doing, I want to ask to "tuck" (I am using his user name because you are both Chris I see, lol) which kind of vitamins and calcium are you using and how often you use one or the other, I will just buy the same so I will feel completely sure I am doing right in my part and sometimes some animals just take more time,
> Alberto


Tuck works, or you could call me Chris "a"  
I use the Repashy suite in rotation. I primarily use Calcium Plus. Every couple weeks I use Supervite in place of the calcium plus. Once a month I use vitamin A, again in place of the Calcium Plus. I also use Super Pig with every calcium plus feeding.

I'm sure it's only a matter of time before your frogs figure it out. I got lucky with this group and they got it right first time; this is not the norm with most of the obligates I keep or have kept. Seems like you have everything set up right and I'm sure you'll be posting pictures of offspring in no time!


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Tuck works, or you could call me Chris "a"
> I use the Repashy suite in rotation. I primarily use Calcium Plus. Every couple weeks I use Supervite in place of the calcium plus. Once a month I use vitamin A, again in place of the Calcium Plus. I also use Super Pig with every calcium plus feeding.
> 
> I'm sure it's only a matter of time before your frogs figure it out. I got lucky with this group and they got it right first time; this is not the norm with most of the obligates I keep or have kept. Seems like you have everything set up right and I'm sure you'll be posting pictures of offspring in no time!


I think Chris "b" will not be to happy about this, lol. Anyway, I appreciate the support but I will buy all the same as your combination just for a piece of my mind that I am doing the right things. I do use calcium every feeding, is not rapashy but I will change it, Supervite is the same I use every few weeks as well and I will add vitamin A and super pig just as you have it on schedule. If I understand well, then you mix calcium and super pig correct?
Thanks.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Not Chris "b", ChrisK . Yes, I mix the calcium and superpig.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Read the whole thread on your adventure with these....Jealous! Congrats on the success with these.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Azurel said:


> Read the whole thread on your adventure with these....Jealous! Congrats on the success with these.


Thank you! I like that... "Adventure"


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to forgo the space for another morph. 
I think at the time I was just dusting with Repashy Calcium Plus, feeding maybe 2-3 times a week with microfauna in the tank.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


>


This my friend, is what I call an epic picture. Just beautiful. I'm glad you are having great success with them. It's clear that both the frogs and you, know what you're doing. Congrats!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Put my name on the waiting list? Do I atleast make it under 100? haha. Gorgeous frogs.. I am one jealous man right here. I have always been a fan of these and only ever saw them in vivs from europe. stunning!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ulisesfrb said:


> This my friend, is what I call an epic picture. Just beautiful. I'm glad you are having great success with them. It's clear that both the frogs and you, know what you're doing. Congrats!


Thanks Ulises! I couldn't believe she let me get as close as she did with that big old scary camera lens!



Nismo95 said:


> Put my name on the waiting list? Do I atleast make it under 100? haha. Gorgeous frogs.. I am one jealous man right here. I have always been a fan of these and only ever saw them in vivs from europe. stunning!


No wait list as I am planning on keeping the first few rounds to make more groups. After I satisfy my hoarding tendencies I plan on trading with others who are working with them to add some more diversity. 
Pretty sure if you contacted Mark, you'd be under 100 on the wait list though


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

The blue in the legs of the first round of froglets is just insane! Here are a few close ups of one of them as well as an action shot! Enjoy!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

With a fresh round of froglets on its way out of the water (I've spotted five so far), love is definitely in the air!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lookihg great bro....You got the paru magic touch.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> With a fresh round of froglets on its way out of the water (I've spotted five so far), love is definitely in the air!
> View attachment 37770


Great news! The first round froglets still doing OK, or have you had any problem with them? Keep up the good work!
Bryan


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Azurel said:


> Lookihg great bro....You got the paru magic touch.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Haha Thanks man!



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Great news! The first round froglets still doing OK, or have you had any problem with them? Keep up the good work!
> Bryan


Bryan, the first round is still doing great! they are not quite the size mine were when I got them but they are getting there! (ill snap some updated photos in the next day or so)

Here is the pic above of the first pair courting in a little better quality









What I discovered in their viv a few hours later..









This is the larger of the two females about six weeks ago









One of the last tads from the pic above to pop front legs









I was able to pick up an extra male at microcosm who looked very similar to the smaller of the two females. She had started to become a little more reclusive and always seemed second fiddle to the pair above so I figured I'd get her a mate and a viv to call their own! fingers crossed Ill have two unrelated pairs breeding soon!

The new male:









New male on the right and the smaller female on the left


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful, I believe I was looking at that male at Microcosm. .


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

great job nice to see the pics, what are the dimension of the 37gal viv?

thanks

Nick


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

TheCoop said:


> Simply beautiful, I believe I was looking at that male at Microcosm. .


Thank you! Ya, he was one of three Ruperecht had at his table. 



FrogNick said:


> great job nice to see the pics, what are the dimension of the 37gal viv?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Nick


Its 25" tall 18" deep 20" across. The second pair is in a 24"x 18"x 24" Exo Terra.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I LIKE THIS ACTION! Will be cool to see in a couple of months when they color up if they stay phenotypically true or if they come out with totally different colors/patterns than the parents.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I LIKE THIS ACTION! Will be cool to see in a couple of months when they color up if they stay phenotypically true or if they come out with totally different colors/patterns than the parents.


I agree! If they are going to stay true they are going to have to undergo some drastic changes because as of now they look nothing like their parents! 
Pics coming soon..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well.......isnt Paru an intergrade population? if so, Id expect to see a LOT of phenotypic variance between offspring and parents. Then more uniformity as we get higher into F3,4 etc.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I agree! If they are going to stay true they are going to have to undergo some drastic changes because as of now they look nothing like their parents!
> Pics coming soon..


Yeah it's definitely possible though especially with how they look so far, my red heads and some sylvaticus look totally different at 2 months than they did at morphing - mostly pattern.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Well.......isnt Paru an intergrade population? if so, Id expect to see a LOT of phenotypic variance between offspring and parents. Then more uniformity as we get higher into F3,4 etc.


That's what's not TOTALLY known so far, if similar parents produce similar offspring then it might hint at something one way or the other.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah it's definitely possible though especially with how they look so far, my red heads and some sylvaticus look totally different at 2 months than they did at morphing - mostly pattern.


My red heads are the same.. Although usually its the pattern that changes not necessarily the color with mine. Most of the time the high orange/red frogs keep their color and likewise with the more muted frogs.. Only time will tell but that first round has been out for four months as of next week!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> That's what's not TOTALLY known so far, if similar parents produce similar offspring then it might hint at something one way or the other.


They know its an integrate population, they just don't know how all the variation works on a genetic level.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> They know its an integrate population, they just don't know how all the variation works on a genetic level.


I'm not arguing against that, but if anyone who knows it for certain can show for sure that all those colors (or frogs that look "San Lorenzo" and frogs that look "Lita" ) are naturally intermixed I would love to see it. Definitely possible though, like Uyamas maybe.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well that didn't take long! The new couple has only been in their viv for a couple days and I discovered their first clutch today!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Well that didn't take long! The new couple has only been in their viv for a couple days and I discovered their first clutch today!


See like I said the Paru magic touch...Congrats man...keep up the great work.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous frogs and congrats on all the success! I love this thread please keep updating it.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Arpeggio said:


> Wow, absolutely gorgeous frogs and congrats on all the success! I love this thread please keep updating it.


Thank you! 

Here are some updated shots of the first three. These came out of the water just over four months ago. 

frog 1

















frog 2 

















frog 3


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning frogs!!! In relation to the parents, how big are these froglets?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

miko12 said:


> Stunning frogs!!! In relation to the parents, how big are these froglets?


Here ya go! I'd say they are about half the size of the parents and they are a bit smaller than the parents were when I first got them. 



















This one was being less cooperative and I couldn't get a clear shot from up top so took a belly shot..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Froglet #2 is looking awesome


Tuckinrim8 said:


> Thank you!
> Here are some updated shots of the first three. These came out of the water just over four months ago.
> 
> frog 1
> ...


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Froglet #2 is looking awesome


Every time I think I have a favorite of the three I see them again and I change it. Right now I am thinking that first frog is turning into quite the looker and is my favorite. Problem is that they all look so different which means you cant just keep a couple offspring and start another group; it tempts you to keep ALL the offspring because each is a different looking! 

Wait til you see the ones in their Viv now!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics and measurements Chris! When the froglets morph out, are the able to eat stunted fruitflies?

I love the diversity of these frogs!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

miko12 said:


> Thanks for all the pics and measurements Chris! When the froglets morph out, are the able to eat stunted fruitflies?
> 
> I love the diversity of these frogs!


Ya, they morph pretty big and can eat Melanos but also spend a ton of time in the leaf litter eating microfauna. I also keep a slice of banana in their viv at all times. When the old slice starts to decay I put a new slice in top so their is a pretty constant supply of maggots for them to feed on.


----------

